# Toy Train Show in Tucson ? June 1 &2



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any of you guys in Tucson know of a Toy Train show June 1 & 2 ? 


JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, google "toy train show tucson arizona" .... first hit, you have the right days. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was hoping to hear from some of the guys in Tucson....I was hoping they would let me visit their layouts 

JJ


----------

